# Suche Notebook das Spieletauglich ist bis max 750Euro



## Amokossi (11. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook, da mein Dell Inspiron nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Folgende Kriterien:

17" Display (egal ob glänzend oder nicht)
gute Grafikkarte
max 750 Euro

Folgende Modelle hab ich mir mal angeschaut:

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L555-11Q *Blu Ray Brenner*

Notebooks Samsung E172-Aura P8700 Eerox

Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-3127eg *1000 GB HDD*

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L550-21E HD *4650*

zu welchem würdet ihr tendieren?

Vielen Dank
René


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

Ich würd einen der beiden Toshibas nehmen. 

Der Samsung hat eine etwas schwächere Graka, beim HP isses nicht ganz klar, ob die Graka auch DDR3 hat (wenn nein => deutlich schwächer). 


Bei der Wahl, welchen Toshiba: schwer zu sagen, die Karte im ersten ist die gleiche wie im zweiten, nur umbenannt und mit leicht höherem Takt - kann aber WEGEN des umlabeln evlt. zu Problemen führen, wenn Du mal neuere Treiber suchst. Dafür ist die CPU ein bisschen besser - und für den Preis erstanlich: BluRay-BRENNER (wobei ich davon nix halte, is in Zeiten von USB-Sticks und billigen externen HDDs an sich unnötig)



ps: eine zB Desktop 8800 GT ist schon nochmal 50% besser, aber unter 1000€ gibt es keine besseren Karten als eine 4650 / 5650.


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn du bereit wärst 50 € mehr auszugeben bekämst du schon was um einiges besseres. Ich würde dir das Sony Vaio VPC-EB1S1E empfehlen,
wenns wirklich dein Budget nicht überschreiten dann das Sony Vaio VPC-EB1M1E.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

also wenn es ein bischen mehr sein darf empfehle ich dir das Asus X64JA.

Daten:

Intel Core i5-430M 2x 2.26 GHz / 4096MB DDR3 RAM / 320GB / DVD SuperMulti / ATi Radeon HD 5730 mit 1024MB DDR3 VRAM / 40,6cm (16") Glare Type LCD Panel / USB 3.0 / Windows7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Preis aktuell: je nach Händler zwischen 799-849 EUR.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (20. Mai 2010)

ich empfehle die VPCEB Serie von Sony...

Intel Core i3 / 4gb ddr3 / 500GB / Ati Radeon 5650 / 15" / windows 7 64 bit...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

ist natürlich auch ned schlecht wobei die CPU bei unserem Angebot besser ist und auch die Grafikkarte.


----------



## benny71 (22. Mai 2010)

Also für 799e.beckoms du Acer7740-434G64Bn.und ist besser als alle die hier vorgeschlagen haben in alle bereich.Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn 43.9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

ich würde noch nen paar wochen warten, und dann eins mit amd phenom II x2 prozessor für notebooks und ner vernünftigen dx11 graka kaufen


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2010)

acer...ist und bleibt aber eben acer^^


----------



## chris-gz (23. Mai 2010)

Naja ich denke das alle Hersteller so ihre Macken haben und bin mit meinem Acer mehr als nur zufrieden. 

Somit rate auch ich dir zu dem Acer.

 Support ist übrigens bei Asus Toshiba (was ich schon erlebt habe) genauso kotzig wie bei Acer (wohingegen ich aber sagen muss das ich den Acer Support noch nicht testen musste).

Gruss Chris


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

Grad die "Mittelklasse"-hersteller schwanken halt, tun sich im Schnitt an sich nix. HP, Toshiba, Asus, Acer... alles ähnlich, mal ist modell X von Asus ein Reinfall, mal Modell Z von Toshiba... Acer war vor 3-4 Jahren halt wirklich rel. schlecht, jetzt kriegt man da wieder gut verarbeitete Geräte (für den Preis). Und zB Sony hat wiederum in letzter zeit auch mal Problemchen bei deren billigen Geräten, die für den gleichen Preis wie Acer und Asus die gleiche Lesitung bieten - Sony kann halt auch nicht zaubern... 

Da sollte man sich also eh nie drauf verlassen, nur weil man jemand kennt, der einen kennt, bei dem es vor 3 jahren mal schlecht oder super war.


ich hab nun seit fast 2 Jahre ein Acer und benutz das fast jeden Tag, das war ein typsiches "Multimedia-Alleskönner"-Notebook, und ich hab bisher keinen Mangel festgestellt.


----------

